# Arizona Black Hole Spider (Kukulcania arizonica)



## NoahThomas43 (Apr 23, 2014)

My brother and I caught this Arizona Black Hole Spider (Kukulcania arizonica) at the nearest lake to our house, and this is the first time we have caught a spider of the Filistatidae family (Crevice Weavers). She is nearly an inch in length which isn't the final size this particular spider can get up to, I researched and learned that they can get up to approximately 1.3 inches in length without accounting for the legs. The female counterpart of this species of spider may live for several years, with the male I wasn't able to find the lifespan but I assume it's somewhere near a year (less than the females common among true spiders). I have had this spider for a couple weeks, and she was struggling to make a hole (what they do in the wilderness), because the the soil we used consisted of many pebbles. Then, we tried to feed her and surprisingly she ate three different times. Furthermore, We decided to make an artificial hole with a piece of cardboard, and it soon turned out to work.
A few of my Youtube videos:

[video=youtube;6vyd6G7JqoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vyd6G7JqoA[/video]

[video=youtube;jGUaN6kMLto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGUaN6kMLto[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 23, 2014)

the trick is to use fine sand mixed with clay, which makes a stable substrate for burrowing.  You mix it well by hand, then saturate it, then let it dry.

  I use a fine screen strainer to separate the fine granules from the pebbles.  that way you can get a smooth, even substrate.

  That's a must-have if you want to make good substrate without spending money on excavator mix. 

  Arizonica can get bigger than 1.3, btw   Beautiful spider!


----------



## NoahThomas43 (Apr 23, 2014)

yeah, I was really considering to remodel her enclosure and use fine sand instead. Oh okay, it said 1.3 inches without legs on Wikipedia, but even then I would love it if they grew bigger like you state! Thanks for taking a look at my post!


----------



## pitbulllady (Apr 23, 2014)

Males of a closely related species, _K. hibernalis_, will live for 5-6 years, about the same as most male tarantulas.  I know this because I kept back a captive-hatched 'sling from an eggsac and had that spider for six years before he had his ultimate moult.  I have had one female now for 17 years, and she's still alive, and she was already a full-sized adult when I got her so I have no idea how old she really is.  These spiders grow slowly so I'm guessing it would probably take a female close to five or six years to reach full size.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 23, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> Males of a closely related species, _K. hibernalis_, will live for 5-6 years, about the same as most male tarantulas.  I know this because I kept back a captive-hatched 'sling from an eggsac and had that spider for six years before he had his ultimate moult.  I have had one female now for 17 years, and she's still alive, and she was already a full-sized adult when I got her so I have no idea how old she really is.  These spiders grow slowly so I'm guessing it would probably take a female close to five or six years to reach full size.
> 
> pitbulllady


yep.  i collected a few adult females in 2009 and they show no sign of letting up.


----------



## NoahThomas43 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info! It really does help! A quick question, do you think it is necessary to mist the enclosure a bit even if this species live (where I caught it) in desert-like areas where it is hot and dry? And another question, I heard that overfeeding it would lower their lifespan, is that true at all?


----------



## pitbulllady (Apr 23, 2014)

NoahThomas43 said:


> Thanks for the info! It really does help! A quick question, do you think it is necessary to mist the enclosure a bit even if this species live (where I caught it) in desert-like areas where it is hot and dry? And another question, I heard that overfeeding it would lower their lifespan, is that true at all?


I've never misted the enclosures of mine, unless I find one that seems dehydrated wandering around on the floor.  They do seem to get all the water they need from prey.  I don't feed them often, either, usually no more than once every couple of weeks, and I do believe that overfeeding shortens the lifespans of all spiders.  I know that it will shorten the lives of _Latrodactus_, so I have to assume it will for _Kukulcanias_, too.

pitbulllady


----------



## NoahThomas43 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for clearing things up a bit! Btw she's doing great, making lots more web!


----------

